# College senior with no close friends. Please help!



## Sean95 (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm a senior in college now. During my freshman year, I had a friend group of 6 people and we did everything together. My sophomore year I roomed with my best friend from that group, which turned out to be a really bad idea. He started getting really busy and making excuses not to hang out. I confronted him about it, which only made it worse. Then he got a girlfriend, and she started acting like the room was hers too. I tried to talk to him about that, which only made him more mad at me. By the end of the year, we were sick of each other... but still friends with all the same people. I moved off campus into a house the next year because that's where the majority of the friend group was moving. I thought not being in the same room anymore would make things better between me my one friend, but things only got worse. Last year, he told me that he didn't want to hang out anymore because he "didn't want to deal with my anxiety." My friend group has since fallen apart. One of my friends joined a fraternity and does everything with the frat now, and another friend found a new friend group. I had a falling out with the guy with the new friend group yesterday and now we're not on speaking terms. I feel isolated here. My anxiety has played a part in ruining the friendships that I had, and now my anxiety is also getting in the way of making new close friends. Everyone's friend groups have long been established, so it's not like I can find a new group of people to be close with in my senior year. I have several acquaintances here at school, but I'm not becoming closer with them. I can't wait to graduate, but in the meantime, I have to live with people that I can't stand, and no matter what I try, I can't seem to find new friends. I'm worried that this lack of friends is going to follow me wherever I go after college too. I have a few close friends back home, but as my ex-friend who I'm no longer on speaking terms with put it, I "can't keep any relatively new friends anyway." Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would keep trying. At the same time, work on just talking to people. Senior year was really the roughest for me because it was like there was jealousy with some people I was around, and yet there was also immaturity. I also had people just dump me out of the blue.


----------



## Sean95 (Feb 18, 2017)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would keep trying. At the same time, work on just talking to people. Senior year was really the roughest for me because it was like there was jealousy with some people I was around, and yet there was also immaturity. I also had people just dump me out of the blue.


Thanks for your help! I appreciate it! I'm trying to be optimistic because I know that I can go anywhere in the country after college. This is just one tiny place in a giant world, so I'm optimistic in the fact that after college, I can move somewhere else and make new friends. I'm also realizing that I should be thankful for the good friends I do have back home.


----------

